# Could she possibly be Blood Bay are Just Light Bay?



## redwing57 (May 19, 2012)

Iv always just considered her a bay buy she kinda reminds me of a blood bay.
just want your guys thoughts. Thanks
ill do her winter to summer pics in order.
The last ones oh her now. i just included her sheen photo so dont use it for judgement.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

"Blood" bay is just a name that you can give to a particular shade of bay. It's not anything unusual or special, it's just a name. Like "liver" chestnut or "isabella" palomino. 

With your mare, I would instead be wondering if she is brown and not bay - she has the typical lightening of the soft points in winter coat.


----------



## redwing57 (May 19, 2012)

Im bad with colors. But the only spot of the light soft spots i see are the muzzle .
she dosnt really show lightspots in her armpit area. but then again i dont have a better photo reference for winter. 
Do you know anyother ways to tell if shes a brown are a bay?
Thanks


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

In this photo, you can see the paler area around her muzzle, which is a start. Have a look around her eye - can you see that too? And then compare the inside of her right fore, with the outside of her left fore - the inside is lighter than the outside.


----------



## redwing57 (May 19, 2012)

Thanks yeah i see what you are saying.
i so need to learn more about colors


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I had a gelding that was a typical bay until after I vacuumed him. I was amazed at how red his coat was. It didn't appear red after a bath, only when vacuumed.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

She's a bay, no doubt. The light brown muzzle does not always indicate a brown horse.

Blood bay I consider to be "brighter". This mare, for example, I consider a blood bay. You'll notice that your mare is much darker, and has the "shading" around her shoulders/neck area, whereas this mare is a uniform light shade all around - and they still don't really show her real colour.




















Even in winter:









But it is one of those tomatoe or tomato things.


----------

